# Challenging cat perch



## DaleFiorillo (Oct 30, 2017)

My first goal is to attach the 3 planks to the column a foot apart, strongly. Next the 2 wave perches, which
are heavy, must be fastened to the column. The last perch will span to to the column in the corner where
it will join with an 8’ plank which goes way to the left, over the door. The real challenge is getting the
planks and perches securely fastened to the column. The 4X4 column has wire over it, which is fastened 
with a 3/4” X 3-1/2” wood strip. 
I’m doing it in 3 phases, all illustrated. Phase 1 is mounting the 3 planks, phase 2 will be the
2 waves, and phase 3 will be the wide plank.
This is my first project post.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

@dale will be waiting to see the finished product.


----------



## DaleFiorillo (Oct 30, 2017)

So will my wife!


----------

